# Hamburger buns



## chris629 (Jan 5, 2005)

I can't get out (very icy)to get hamburger buns and would really like to make hamburgers tonight.  I wouldn't mind making them myself but don't have a recipe for a bread machine.  I just use the bread machine to mix and knead my bread and then let it rise once more then cook it.  
Here is one recipe I found but it is supposed to make 25 buns    . I don't need that many is it ok to half it?
Thanks!


INGREDIENTS:
2 cups milk 
1/4 cup margarine, melted 
1/4 cup warm water 
1/4 cup white sugar 
2 (.25 ounce) packages instant yeast 
2 teaspoons salt 
6 cups all-purpose flour, or as needed 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DIRECTIONS:
In a large bowl, stir together the milk, margarine, warm water, sugar and yeast. Let stand for about 5 minutes. 
Mix in the salt, and gradually stir in the flour until you have a soft dough. Divide into 25 pieces, and form into balls. Place on baking sheets so they are 2 to 3 inches apart. Let rise for 20 minutes. 
Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). Bake the rolls for 15 minutes in the preheated oven. Cool slightly, then split them in half horizontally to fill with your favorite burgers.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 5, 2005)

This recipe looks like it could easily be halved!


----------



## chris629 (Jan 5, 2005)

now lets see if I can get them to rise.  They seem heavy.  I have them on top of the stove with the oven on.  Hopefully I did this right.


----------



## chris629 (Jan 5, 2005)

Ok not sure what I did wrong. They never rose. 
I wonder if I put too much flour in it.  I did it in half so I added 3 cups and it said soft dough.  I guess maybe I don't know exactly what that means.  I added flour (3 cups exactly) until it wasn't sticking to my fingers very bad.  Then I kind of mixed it with my hands on the floured counter and then cut them into 12 balls and then let them rise for what seemed forever. 
Can anyone tell me what I did wrong?


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jan 6, 2005)

chris, maybe the water wasn't warm enough when you mixed the yeast. Or maybe it was to hot. I'm not a baker so just guessing here. I buy the frozen bread and keep in the freezer for when I need it. Tast great, like fresh baked and makes great buns.


----------



## chris629 (Jan 6, 2005)

I don't think it said the temp on it and I am not sure how to find out the temp of the water when I use it.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 6, 2005)

Chris, check out the thread right below this one called "Proofing Yeast."  That should help you.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jan 6, 2005)

Chris, it should say on the package of yeast too.


----------

